
Wanted: Pointy People - apu
http://blog.regehr.org/archives/310
======
bartonfink
I disagree. Being well-rounded for other people's sake is a losing proposition
insofar as being anything for other people's sake is. However, being well-
rounded for the sake of being able to do many different things is a good idea.
The idea of diminishing returns exists for knowledge just as well as it does
for anything else. You can get a lot of mileage out of relatively superficial
knowledge for most problems. Deep problems will require deep knowledge to
solve. However, the expected value of that deep knowledge drops dramatically
unless you're going out of your way to solve those specific problems.

There is room for extreme specialization, and it exists exactly where the
author lives - in university faculties and research groups. That is a
staggeringly small slice of reality.

